# Hello campers: advice on first van wanted



## adhickley (Sep 7, 2014)

We're seriously thinking about a camper van and I'm here to find out about an ideal first van. Two of us plus a couple of small dogs: we're thinking a modest four-berth, probably rear kitchen layout and we'll probably have up to £7k to spend. We're not too bothered about mod-cons or latest designs (just as well given the budget!) but want something comfortable and reliable. Planning on a variety f short breaks around the country and perhaps one or two longer trips each year. We've spent plenty of time in caravans (mostly lovely old Cheltenhams from the 1960s) so we know a bit about what we're letting ourselves in for. Advice on what to look for (and what to avoid) very gratefully received. Ad


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Older hymer for sure, they are solid , well built and still hold their value

Have a look at a hymer camp if you want a fixed luton bed , plenty of lounge space

My mates have got the 4x4 version and they love it

Another friend has 3 at present I believe, he will only buy hymers, all old , all good

Other vans are available......:banana:

RIch


----------



## adhickley (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Rich, all the Hymers we've seen were LHD and I think we're probably after RHD for our first van (who knows how adventurous we'll get if the bug bites!) Iv'e only ever heard good things about Hymers and looking at the prices they command it sounds as if the reputation is deserved. Are there RHD Hymers out there?


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes there are RHD hymers, alot of people imported LHD as the supply was small in the UK

Bt LHDis OK, its not like you are going to be overtaking much

It can take a bit of searching but they are out there, heres one to get you started 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...ymer-sport-motorhome/1076499077#photo-content


Rich


----------



## adhickley (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks very much Rich. Close to home too! I'm assuming that a petrol engined motorhome is going to push on towards 20mpg on a good day (downhill, wind behind etc.)? Are they generally cheaper than diesel-engined equivalents? I guess that low annual mileage reduces the benefit of better fuel consumption anyway… Thanks again, may well get along and view this. Any pointers on what to look out for or suggestions for places to look? I've seen various Ten Things to Watch for… lists and they all seem a bit obvious to be honest. All insights welcomed.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, its not going to be great on fuel and maybe why its a bit cheaper, but what miles are you doing in a year, if high then gas convert it for LPG. Petrol engines of that age can be cheaper to fix too

Your nose can tell you alot, a damp van can smell of damp. Check the outside panels by pushing on them gently, are they  solid or does it move slightly , if it moves could be rotted wood behind. 

If you like it you could try and make the sale conditional on a habitation check at a local dealer , you'd probably have to pay , just like a survey on a house but it may give you confidence and a genuine seller shouldn't have an objection

My friends hymers are all of that sort of age and you don't seem to see damp issues, they are welbuilt

Van side of it is like buying any old vehicle, check chassis, look for oil leaks, smoking engines etc

Oh remember to check everything, does the hob light , does the fridge run , lighting works, etc etc

Quite frankly I'm suprised more hymer owners havn't replied to this thread with their insights.

Rich


----------



## Val54 (Sep 10, 2014)

iveco4x4 said:


> Yes, its not going to be great on fuel and maybe why its a bit cheaper, but what miles are you doing in a year, if high then gas convert it for LPG. Petrol engines of that age can be cheaper to fix too
> 
> Your nose can tell you alot, a damp van can smell of damp. Check the outside panels by pushing on them gently, are they  solid or does it move slightly , if it moves could be rotted wood behind.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
Rich has covered the main points. There are lots of variations on models so might be worth posting again if you spot one you fancy. Depending on model and petrol/diesel you will get around 22-24 mpg and more if you have a light right foot. We've had three over the years and they are well built and solid. You are more likely to have issues with the Fiat side than the Hymer. Ducatos of the age you will be looking at will be suffering from various Italian electrical problems so make sure everything works! But don't let that put you off, they are usually reasonably cheap and cheerful to fix. On the habitation side, make sure you check the shower tray for cracks as a leak here can be expensive. Otherwise as Rich says check out the interior electricals as the Electrobloc ( Hymers 240/12v distribution system) can be expensive to replace or repair. Finally in the unlikely event that it smells musty then it's damp and leave it alone!!
Have fun looking and good luck,
Dave


----------



## jeanette (Sep 11, 2014)

adhickley said:


> We're seriously thinking about a camper van and I'm here to find out about an ideal first van. Two of us plus a couple of small dogs: we're thinking a modest four-berth, probably rear kitchen layout and we'll probably have up to £7k to spend. We're not too bothered about mod-cons or latest designs (just as well given the budget!) but want something comfortable and reliable. Planning on a variety f short breaks around the country and perhaps one or two longer trips each year. We've spent plenty of time in caravans (mostly lovely old Cheltenhams from the 1960s) so we know a bit about what we're letting ourselves in for. Advice on what to look for (and what to avoid) very gratefully received. Ad



Hi hubby and I have just bought a petrol Fiat Ducato and we went away for the week end and we got about 20/23mpg we done about 200miles all in hubby said that was not to bad for petrol plus it is cheaper than diesel. The last motorhome we had was diesel and we were getting about 24/25mpg. we got ours around the £6 and it was owned by elderly couple it had done only 500miles in four years but before that we looked at some right ones and the price they were asking was shocking? We looked all over as rich says plenty of Hymers but most were LHD Mercedes are supposed to be work horses and I know those that go to the bikes prefer them because they go on and on (old type) square fronts. But you will know when you have found the van for as soon as you see it and go inside. We had a Talbot and that could go on for ever. Happy  hunting for your motorhome:data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## adhickley (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks all. Useful tips on the shower try and the electrics. I've bought enough bad cars in my time to remember how that feels, and spent a frustrated hour or two trying to get caravan fridges to run on gas! I've never actually hooked up to an electric supply since we're big fans of fields (hence this forum rather than another), but I'll try and make sure I see all these things working when I finally get to see a van. I'll let you know how I get on, and any further comments, Hymer related or not (I've seen some lovely Auto-Sleepers, for example) very welcome.


----------



## Flykiller64 (Sep 11, 2014)

We have got a 21 yr old Hymer B564 which we have had for over a year. You can generally pick similar models up for anything between £5 and 8k. We have done over 5000 miles with very few problems. Never having had a motorhome before I read loads of owners comments and went through forums and blogs and they all, rightly, praised Hymer  build quality. 
Apart from the upholstery which my gran would have been proud of most things have been great but always make sure the fridge (very expensive to repair), heating, hob, water pump and toilet work properly. I have to carry a can of compressed air as the fridge is also 21yrs old and rust keeps clogging the burner - still works well though.
The problems you may find, if you are not handy round a motor like me, is finding someone reliable to work on it and sourcing parts. The garage I use (I live in a backwater) tell me they can't find parts as they have been discontinued and I have to nag them to look about and use their contacts. Having said that, on the Fiat side the water pump was already knackered when I bought it and the only other problem in 1 year and 5000 miles is an advisory on a wheel bearing but both those parts are discontinued and I am currently trying to source a wheel bearing. Old electrics can be a problem and if I look behind the dash and in the engine compartment there are thousands of dud wires from old or new parts just hanging around so it can be a bit confusing. 
I think old Hymers are great and this one will last 4 yrs until I retire but generally if you buy something as old you are going to get problems - hopefully just minor ones.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 11, 2014)

Flykiller64 said:


> We have got a 21 yr old Hymer B564 which we have had for over a year. You can generally pick similar models up for anything between £5 and 8k. We have done over 5000 miles with very few problems. Never having had a motorhome before I read loads of owners comments and went through forums and blogs and they all, rightly, praised Hymer  build quality.
> Apart from the upholstery which my gran would have been proud of most things have been great but always make sure the fridge (very expensive to repair), heating, hob, water pump and toilet work properly. I have to carry a can of compressed air as the fridge is also 21yrs old and rust keeps clogging the burner - still works well though.
> The problems you may find, if you are not handy round a motor like me, is finding someone reliable to work on it and sourcing parts. The garage I use (I live in a backwater) tell me they can't find parts as they have been discontinued and I have to nag them to look about and use their contacts. Having said that, on the Fiat side the water pump was already knackered when I bought it and the only other problem in 1 year and 5000 miles is an advisory on a wheel bearing but both those parts are discontinued and I am currently trying to source a wheel bearing. Old electrics can be a problem and if I look behind the dash and in the engine compartment there are thousands of dud wires from old or new parts just hanging around so it can be a bit confusing.
> I think old Hymers are great and this one will last 4 yrs until I retire but generally if you buy something as old you are going to get problems - hopefully just minor ones.



Most wheel bearings have a number stamped on them. You can use this number to order from bearing supply companies.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Most wheel bearings have a number stamped on them. You can use this number to order from bearing supply companies.



Damn.... you beat me to it.

Rich


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Worth reading this thread

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ome/37894-who-says-hymers-not-built-last.html


----------



## jeanette (Sep 12, 2014)

adhickley said:


> Thanks all. Useful tips on the shower try and the electrics. I've bought enough bad cars in my time to remember how that feels, and spent a frustrated hour or two trying to get caravan fridges to run on gas! I've never actually hooked up to an electric supply since we're big fans of fields (hence this forum rather than another), but I'll try and make sure I see all these things working when I finally get to see a van. I'll let you know how I get on, and any further comments, Hymer related or not (I've seen some lovely Auto-Sleepers, for example) very welcome.



Hi trouble with auto sleepers is you have to put the bed up we had Talbot where you had to put bed up every night and once up hardly any room! where as if you get a bed above cab you still have the room and no keep putting bedding away!! Well good luck with your search :banana:


----------



## K9d (Sep 12, 2014)

Another vote here for a Hymer, we bought ours in Nov last year, there have been a few niggles but nothing major.

The main issue we had was the body was moving independently of the dashboard, this was due to the wood between the two being old and crumbling around the edges, two sheets of 8 x 4 marine grade ply, a few batons and a couple of days work and it was all fixed. 
The upholstery was dated so Kathy replaced the covers, we have done a few other jobs just to tidy things up and serviced the engine.
Because of their age the engines are basic, this is a two edged sword but it makes them easy to work on.
An older Ducato may have issues with 5th gear, on ours the gear stick rattles in 1st, 3rd and 5th but its not a gear box issue, the 5th gear issue will be difficult to select 5th and possibly jumping out of gear, its recommended to overfill the gearbox to help lubricate 5th. I have on ours plus added molyslip.

On the Hymer side of things the PUAL construction method means that damp isn't an issue, not that they cant get damp but if they do it wont cause major structural damage. Ours has some damp around the front roof vent but it only affects the inner plywood lining which you cant see because its covered, but I know its there. 

That's all the bad bits covered, on the good side everything inside ours still works great and once inside you wouldn't know it was 26 years old, the build quality is fantastic.


----------

